
The world's first decentralized lottery based on Ethereum smart contracts - r_singh
https://kiboplatform.net/en/landing.html
======
renas
Where is the github link? As I see there are other Ethereum based lotteries on
github for example:
[https://github.com/renasboy/ETHLottery](https://github.com/renasboy/ETHLottery)

